# Dyed Aspen Bowls



## DocStram (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just getting started with my bowl turning .... I don't normally post photos. But, a discussion came up about the dyed Aspen wood ... so, here are a couple of bowls I made as Christmas presents for my son and wife.











They're about 10 inches across and 6 or so high.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 26, 2007)

Very Cool Doc,  did you dye the bowls yourself?


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 26, 2007)

The form looks great Al.
Gary


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 26, 2007)

Dang, Al, you're not just another pretty face!  Nice work.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 26, 2007)

Great job Al!


----------



## DocStram (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.  The wood is from Colorado. Tom Frink and his son dye the Aspen as it is growing.  Here's their website addy: 
http://www.tswoods.com/  
The turning blanks are not solid colors. There's variation to how the dye takes hold .... which, I think, makes it even more attractive. If you've never turned Aspen be prepared for some punky wood. It's worth the effort. I gave the coolest bowl to a friend. I'll try to get some pictures of it.


----------



## darbytee (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful Al. I've seen their website before and thought that it was a really cool idea.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 27, 2007)

Those are really pretty Al - very neat use of those woods.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 27, 2007)

looks really good Doc! great colors


----------



## chigdon (Mar 27, 2007)

Just beautiful!


----------

